# Intersting street artwork



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2006)

More chalk drawings from Julian Beever. Scroll down slowly and stop at each new frame. Incredible!!!!! 
Julian Beever is an English artist who's famous for his art on the pavement of England, France, Germany, USA, Australia and Belgium . Beever gives to his drawings an amazing 3D illusion.


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 18, 2006)

Those drawings are absolutely amazing! It really looks like 3D from these pictures.

Thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2006)

Truely amazing!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Great stuff syscom! Good finds thanks for sharing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

yes they really are phenominal..............


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

that's something, thanks for posting. I saw the 1st one before but the others are damn good as well. cool!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2006)

neat stuff


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2006)

Gotts love this kinda artwork 8)


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 19, 2006)

That is some amazing artwork, thanks for sharing.


----------

